

Perimeter.js - boye
https://github.com/e-sites/perimeter.js
Perimeter.js is a lightweight script that creates an invisible perimeter around a target element and monitors mouse breaches. Basically it can take conditional loading of scripts to the next level.
======
boye
FYI: Perimeter.js is a lightweight script that creates an invisible perimeter
around a target element and monitors mouse breaches. Basically it can take
conditional loading of scripts to the next level.

